# Where to buy DRY FERTILIZERS York Region Area



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I have notta clue... I want to order some online buttttt..... the place where I wanna get it is outa stock on Mono Potassium Phosphate

What I'm looking for are..
Mono Potassium Phosphate
Potassium Sulfate
Potassium Nitrate
CSM+B Plantex

preferably 1lb each... 

any headsup would be great 

after some research I think i can get most of this stuff at hydroponic @ newmarket location... but there website doesn't show... CSM+B Plantex...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Try Hydrotech Hydroponics, or any of the locations from hydroponics.com.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got mine at Hydrotech Hydroponics in Markham.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

do you guys buy the ones in little tubs label 2,3 and 4?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

penpal said:


> do you guys buy the ones in little tubs label 2,3 and 4?


Yes, you get the six pack of fertilizers.

I do not remember which number corresponds to which chemical, however.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah cool, I got them separately today in Brampton, only got K2SO4, KNO3, and KH2PO4. Just wanted to make sure it was the right ones.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You forgot the micronutrients mix!


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Nah I didn't forget, I still have some flourish left and for micros its better. :3


----------

